# Cracks Around Where Walls Meet Ceiling



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Trusses above for the roof?

Looks to me like the ceiling is lifting - this is why current thought is to install drywall on the ceiling first and not nail it near the edges as it will flex a little more and not separate from the wall like this.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I agree, if you have trusses and not rafters. this is a common problem that comes with all kinds of competing explanations. You would expect the worst to be at interior walls and getting better toward the outside wall. If this is the problem it will change with the season of the year.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

That's a pretty common problem with crown molding. I'd cut out the failed caulk and recaulk. A good siliconized acrylic latex caulk will do better than a cheap latex caulk but a polyurethane will do even better.


----------



## atticwalker (Jan 16, 2018)

Here is what the space looks like above the ceiling in question and under the roof. Are these trussels or rafters? 

I admit, I will probably have someone in my area do this job, might be too much to do for me on my own. But, I can get some help here.

Is the ceiling in danger of falling on top of me?

How much should a job like this cost? I just want a ballpark number so I know what to expect and don't get ripped off, or someone tells me I need to buy a bunch of stuff I don't need.

How long should a job like this take?

If there is an article I can read--just to have some background information on this--about what the main materials and procedure are. That would be really helpful.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

atticwalker said:


> Here is what the space looks like above the ceiling in question and under the roof. Are these trussels or rafters?
> 
> I admit, I will probably have someone in my area do this job, might be too much to do for me on my own. But, I can get some help here.
> 
> ...


So you don't have trusses and previous statements don't count.

I think now you have to look at possible hurricane damage.

If you dare get over to where the roof meets the wall you want to look to see if you have hurricane ties. 
They should be there to stop the wind from lifting the roof off the house.
You would only see the top part of one these. There are a few different styles.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=hurr...04XZAhWEiVQKHQ-cDuUQ_AUICigB&biw=1920&bih=970


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The problem is so obvious. In the 3rd pic in the original post, you can see that the stars & the planets are not aligned properly. What's your sign? 

Sorry, just kidding. I couldn't resist. The ceiling isn't going to fall. I would tart with something simple as Mark suggested & maybe add the hurricane tie downs as Neal suggested before anything else.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would not be worried about the ceiling falling in.
But if this is wind damage it need to be addressed.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mark sr said:


> That's a pretty common problem with crown molding. I'd cut out the failed caulk and recaulk. A good siliconized acrylic latex caulk will do better than a cheap latex caulk but a polyurethane will do even better.


I would suggest it is an easy fix yet. Although hopefully it is.


----------



## atticwalker (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all,

Okay, I feel better now. The joke about the stars and planets not aligned is funny, as there is so much in construction that isn't aligned....:smile:

I'll look for the hurricane ties tomorrow as it is already late today. The cracks have been around for a couple months, and maybe just this last month I got worried about them. I never had (or noticed) the cracks before, but I do see them now, so I don't think I would have missed them if they had not been there.

This is really helps out a lot. I appreciate you all giving me advise on this.


----------



## atticwalker (Jan 16, 2018)

Also, I just thought of a question. When you say: "If you dare get over to where the roof meets the wall" how do I get over there? I feel like I would have to walk on the beams but would that support my weight? I feel like I would need to get a flat board to put across several beams (the furnace that you can't see but is behind me is on a bunch of boards I can be on, walk, sit, crouch, etc). Would that work? If I can't walk across those beams, how would anyone else get to the edge of the roof where it meets the ceiling?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

atticwalker said:


> Also, I just thought of a question. When you say: "If you dare get over to where the roof meets the wall" how do I get over there? I feel like I would have to walk on the beams but would that support my weight? I feel like I would need to get a flat board to put across several beams (the furnace that you can't see but is behind me is on a bunch of boards I can be on, walk, sit, crouch, etc). Would that work? If I can't walk across those beams, how would anyone else get to the edge of the roof where it meets the ceiling?


A board would be good as you have to get on your knees to get to what you want to see. The tricky part is the insulation. You don't want to much under the board. you would like the board to be sitting on the joists. 
It will take some digging in there. you may find some bat insulation right over the wall, try not to move that much it keeps the loose insulation from going out to the soffet. You will be looking by feel and that should work.
The hangers are usually on the inside but a retrofit will have them on the outside of the wall and harder to find by feel..


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> The cracks have been around for a couple months, and maybe just this last month I got worried about them. I never had (or noticed) the cracks before, but I do see them now, so I don't think I would have missed them if they had not been there.


It isn't uncommon for cracks to appear once you turn the heat on, especially if you don't run a humidifier. Often these cracks will appear to go away once the heat is no longer needed.


----------



## atticwalker (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi all,

Thanks everyone. That helps a lot! I feel much better now.


----------



## RickMacKay (Mar 23, 2016)

If you hired a structural engineer at $200-$300 hour who was straight with you, he would say just caulk it and see if it happens again. Caulk is intended for corners, and now you can see why. If you were having structural problems, the crack would be big enough to stick your fingers into.


----------



## atticwalker (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome! That's the help I need. Its so hard to find honest people sometimes, and Definitely appreciate all the advice you all give me.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There was also the hurricane, And there is a crack around the ceiling.

It's not like we have never seen a roof blow off. It is not like we know ties are installed to prevent a problem.
Whether the hurricane is the cause or not you should know that the roof can take it. 

But it will be cheaper to think wood will swell and engineers are a waste of money.


----------

